# [SOLVED] Crash and reboot problem - RAM



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition 2.60 GHZ
ATI HD 4870, 1 GB SAPPHIRE
ASUS M3N78-PRO
4 GB DDR2, 800 MHZ KINGSTON
1 TB HDD SEAGATE SATA
TACENS ALGEO Case
TACENS GELUS II Extreme cooler
TACENS VALEO II 700W Power Supply
Vista Home 64

Ok, this computer has caused nothing but trouble from day one I got it, which was on December. Ever since then I have had this system boot failure from time to time. It is completely random! I did a thread about this a while back.

Normally when I boot, the VGA fan spin fast but then they slow down and the 3 little red lights on my video card blink a couple of times and the computer beeps and screen turns on.

I have this boot problem from time to time. Well, sometimes when I boot the fans spin VERY fast and they wont slow down! The little 3 lights on my video card remain on when they should just blink a couple of times and my screen remains off.

I took the computer back to the shop plenty of times but they "don't seem to have that problem" there so they don't do anything about it.

So I learned to just ignore that and recently I bought 2 more sticks of 2 GB of ram. They are the same kingston ram sticks as the other ones. But since I added the ram my computer has started to crash and reboot either in windows or in game at completely random times. It looks different ever time, sometimes the colors on the screen are all mixed up then blue screen of death comes and pc reboots, or sometimes it restarts straight away.

My computer isn't overclocked, voltages and temps are normal. Bios and windows and sp2 are latest. Using norton 2007 and spybot and pc is plugged to a UPS. :normal:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

What reading are you seeing for the 12v when in windows? Sensorview Pro if you don't have a sensor reading program> http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33

When it takes several times to boot it's usually power related.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

The +12 V is always above 12V. Most of time its 12.10V. Vcore is always around 1.31, +5V is from 4.97-5.03V, and the +3.3V is around 3.41V.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

What are the ram sticks rated at and what voltage are you running them? Most of the time when you fill all the slots on the MB you need to bump the voltage .1-.2v.

How far above 12v does it get?


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Ah, I havent touched the rams settings they are all on default as far as I know. Should I check? From bios? I'll keep an eye on the 12V but so far I haven't seen it go further than 12.10V.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

First what model Ram sticks? The different part number sticks can vary from 1.8v to 2.2v.
12.10v is good.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

They are all Kingston DDR2 800 MHZ but I don't know what the number sticks are.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

CPUz will tell us Lets see a screen shot of the SPD tab for all occupied slots> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

All 4 slots are the exact same, only difference is serial number ofcourse. http://img20.imageshack.us/i/47615728.jpg/


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

They are 1.8v sticks so only try bumping the voltage in the Bios to by .1v to 1.9v.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

All the voltages in bios were on AUTO, should I really mess around with them??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Either that or take two sticks out.
A lot of the time when you fill the motherboard with ram there are voltage supply issues bumping the voltage is the only way to solve it.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Ugh, I'm just gonna take this cursed pc back to the shop where it friggin belongs! It's not my problem, it's theirs! GRRR


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

See if you can find a set pattern or a game that makes it crash so you can show them the problem.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Yeah, It's mostly happened in windows during loading or something. Or when I was doing multi tasking, I told them all that.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

This really really is starting to piss me off. We have tried 4 other different rams and my pc keeps on crashing. But every time it has crashed I'w had 8GB rams in and my old 2x2GB Rams were in the pc. My older rams I bought with my pc are fine and never have caused trouble.

So I was starting to think maybe these older 2 sticks of ram just don't want to work with other new rams. So I have removed my old good rams and put in 4 new rams to test out. According to cpuz all the new rams are from 2009, but my other old 2 sticks are not! Lets hope and I have got my fingers crossed...


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Ok, I think I have finally solved my problem. The trouble was my old 2 sticks of ram did not want to work with new rams. So I replaced them with 4 new sticks of ram. 8GB POWA!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Matched sticks are usually better.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Blaaaahhh! Problem still there! But happens a lot less often. I think it's PSU problems...Because since day 1 I got this computer, it's had this booting problem, maybe a PSU drop down? Now that I'w added ram it struggles and makes pc reboot? What you guys think?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Is it happening in graphics intense scenes?


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Nope, hardly ever crashed in games. Mostly crashed in windows, since day one I got this pc, I have had this booting problem. Only happens when pc has been off a while. I turn it on, video card fans goes mad which is normal then it slows down and pc beeps. Thats normal. But when the boot problem happens, the fan doesn't slow down. It remains in very very very fast and screen stays blank and pc doesn't beep. This has happened in 2 different cpus and different rams. So it must be PSU! I am using a UPS and house is more or less grounded. What you guys think? I have a feeling this has something to do with pc rebooting. But I have more or less fixed the rebooting crash, it has crashed only once since friday. When it before used to crash several times a day.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

The nonboot does sound like a PSU issue it may be the source if there is too much ripple in the current but it would take a scope to find out for sure, or another PSU.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Right, I have just bought a new PSU. This one is a 1050W Tacens Radix III Smart. Hopefully this beast will do the trick. I had a little feeling 700W wouldn't be enough for a 140W CPU and my HD 48700. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Perfect!...CRASHED AGAIN! KILLLL ME


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Have you turned off auto reboot?
To turn Off Auto Reboot

Go to Start> Control Panel> Sysytem> Advanced> Startup and Recovery settings>
Then untick the Auto Reboot Box
After that any blue screen will stay on so you can copy and post the Complete error massage and full code.

This will allow the BOSD to stay on screen if it does blue screen before shutting down.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Got it, thanks! I just did that, also I changed PSU cables to the new ones. It was just 2 PCI-E cables and 1 ordinary power cable.

I got a feeling that this little case fan I bought has something to do with my problem. Haha, I know it sounds silly but the day I added ram to my pc I also added 1 case fan which connects to a "power fan" on my motherboard. xD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Will it hook directly to a 4 pin molex off the PSU?


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

The PCI-E that was there before was two cables...two red ones. One 4 PIN on one side and other 3 Pin on other side. So it was two cables. PSU has Two PCI-E 4 Pin Sockets and VGA has Two 3 Pin sockets.

The one that came with the new PSU was also two cables. But they had a lot more ends. Just one cable had ONE 4 PIN and TWO 3 PIN ones...So I used both cables and so there is one unused 3 PIN on each cable. Can I just use one 4 PIN cable connected to PSU and both 3 PIN sockets on VGA?


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Crashed again and the message is IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

If the card has a 8 pin and a 6 pin socket you need to use the 8 pin and the 6 pin connector.

There should also be a long number listed on the BOSD.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

I was writing it down until I decided maybe its useless. The first set is "*** STOP: 0x0000000A (0x000000000E4000000,0x00000000002" and so on...

My video card has 2 sockets of 3 pins. So 6 pins all together...and of course they are all plugged in. It's just the cable that came with the new PSU I found awkward. Because it had 3 big ends instead of 2.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

The Sapphire card should have 2 6 pin connectors you are using the 6 pin right from the PSU and not an adapter correct?
It may just be a terminology issue?


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Oh really sorry, when I said 3 pins I meant a double sided 3 pins...so 12 pins all together. Sorry about that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

See if it does it with only 2 sticks of ram again.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Yeah...I'm afraid I have no choice than try every choice there is. Ridiculous...all this money spent on a "quality" computer...like I don't have enough problems in my life.

Oh, I got two error messages.

"IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" then there's loads of numbers. Below the numbers there is a nother message saying "*** ATIKMDAG.SYS" then loads of numbers after that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

The ATIKMDAG.sys is pointing to the ATI video driver.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

I just updated ATI 9.6 into 9.7 not too long ago. I am not sure if that message was there before when I had 9.6 but if it comes up again, I will install my old 9.5 and see if this problem persists...It might be ati driver interruptions with other software such as Microsoft Visual C++, you never know...But ever since this crashing started, it was when I had added ram, (from 4gb to 8gb) updated ati driver from 9.5 to 9.6, and added an extra case fan which connects to PWR socket on motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

I think I would start with unhooking the case fan to eliminate the power draw from the board,


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Yep I just did, no crashes yet...fingers crossed. PLEEEEEEASE GODDDDD


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

The fan didn't do the trick, but I did take off a stick of ram. I think I'w had 3 different error messages on blue screen.

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

ATIKMDAG.SYS

BAD_POOL_HEADER

Is it possible that it's a software problem? Changing PSU and adding RAM is causing windows to crash? Or is this more likely of being a hardware problem? I keep thinking it's my motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Follow JCGriff2's instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html to collect the crash data and I'll get some one to read the dumps.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Ok, I will send you a picture tomorrow but at the moment I am collecting this crash data thing. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

I get confused at the 4th step. I get lost.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*



nugge said:


> Actually collecting the crash data is quite pointless.
> We now know that the problem is the GFX card or its DRIVERS so take the card to the shop and have them test it. And run some heavy 3D on it. Furmark and 3dmark are good programs to stress test gfx cards.


Why is everyone saying its my video card? Why would vga start causing pc to crash right after adding more ram? I have currently removed 1 stick of ram so I'm using 6 GB and so far it has had no problems. Not completely convinced yet though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

START |*then in the run box *> type perfmon /report - a viewer will appear. Save as an HTML file.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Hi - 

If you're on step 4, then the TSF_Vista_Support folder is in your Documents folder. You can return to step #4 after this, please. . . . Go to Documents, RIGHT-click on the TSF_Vista folder, select "Send to", select "Compressed (zipped) Folder" - then there will be a file named TSF_Vista_Support.zip in your Documents folder. Please attach it to your next post. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Oki doki, all done. But please note, when I did all this, I was using 6 GB RAM, and it doesn't seem to crash when I'm only using 6. It was when I was using 8GB RAM, which made it crash all the time. If you want, I can do it all again using 8GB. Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

The files will contain the previous dumps.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Any idea yet? Or is it difficult to find out?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

JC will get to as soon as he can it he has limited time right now.
It's worth the wait.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Ok, I have finally uploaded a few pictures of my tower from the side, as I was requested.

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/7466/image049z.jpg

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/612/image050f.jpg

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/4457/image051x.jpg

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/9607/image052fjp.jpg

I think I am convinced enough to say that my computer doesn't crash with 6 GB ram. It's 8GB that causes my computer to crash. I was told it could be software problems, as I added ram recently after the computer was put together and windows was setup. Either that or faulty motherboard? Damaged or faulty ram socket on motherboard? Mysterious...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Nice neat wiring job

Do you have access to a Nvidia video card?
Sometimes the driver interaction between Nvidia chipsets and ATI video cards will cause strange issues.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Hehe thanks! I try to keep the cooling as best as possible. xD But no, I have no Nvidia cards here...so its a no go... I originally ordered the ATI version of this motherboard, but they got me the Nvidia by accident, and we kept it because, according to the stats it was better than ATI.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Any news JC Griff???


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Hi there - 

There were no mini kernel dumps found in the zip file nor any mention of BSODs in the logs that I have gone over so far. This is good news.

According to the logs, the system had its first boot-up (or Vista re-install) on 15 Nov 2008. We can see Vista Service Pack 1 being introduced -

```
[font=lucida console]
Successfully created restore point (Process = C:\c004e8e391ce902021\spinstall.exe 
/path:"D:\ServicePacks\SP1 Windows Vista\Vista 64bit\Windows6.0-KB936330-X64-wave1.exe"; 
Description = Windows Vista Service Pack 1).
[/font]
```
Then log entries like this start appearing - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[38880]:
  Date: 2008-11-14T17:26:49.000
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
  Description: 
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards.  

 DETAIL - 
 1 user [COLOR=Red]registry handles leaked [/COLOR]from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-1851547886-2539341605-1318100722-1000:
Process 472 (\Device\HarddiskVolume1\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-1851547886-2539341605-1318100722-1000[/font]
```
It appears to me that problems ensued within 1 hour of this initial boot. I would have to blame much of what I see on Norton Internet Security or a Symantec/ Norton related product. This product must be removed.

To show you Norton in action on your system -- take a look at the entries that I found in WERCON, better known as Problem Reports & Solutions. If you scroll to the right, you'll see 0xc0000005 exceptions. These are memory access violations and usually occur because a 3rd party firewall is blocking local NETBIOS ports which then cause Vista system services to hang - "APPHANG". When the service in question restarts, it usually hangs again, which then leads to a crash - "APPCRASH". There are also a few type 5 errors, which are basically the same.

The applications that crashed are in blue. Some are probably not compatible with Vista - 

```
[font=lucida console]
05-Aug-09 16:21	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
25-Jul-09 23:12	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
25-Jul-09 23:16	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
25-Jul-09 23:18	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
29-Jul-09 09:58	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
25-Jul-09 00:23	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
25-Jul-09 13:49	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  left4dead.exe [/color]version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.
19-Jul-09 22:57	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
19-Jul-09 22:51	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
19-Jul-09 22:49	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
19-Jul-09 22:47	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
19-Jul-09 22:35	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
21-Jul-09 10:04	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  sandra.exe [/color]version 15.99.2009.5 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control pane
30-Jul-09 22:53	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
30-Jul-09 22:56	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
25-Jul-09 00:27	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
07-Jul-09 14:09	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  CoJBiBGame_x86.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a2e0b8a, faulting module XAudio2_2.dll, version 9.24.1399.0, time stamp 0x4890687d, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00036451, 
07-Jul-09 14:11	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  CoJBiBGame_x86.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a2e0b8a, faulting module XAudio2_2.dll, version 9.24.1399.0, time stamp 0x4890687d, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00036451, 
07-Jul-09 14:12	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  CoJBiBGame_x86.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a2e0b8a, faulting module XAudio2_2.dll, version 9.24.1399.0, time stamp 0x4890687d, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00036451, 
07-Jul-09 14:13	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  CoJBiBGame_x86.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a2e0b8a, faulting module XAudio2_2.dll, version 9.24.1399.0, time stamp 0x4890687d, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00036451, 
10-Jul-09 15:38	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  CoJBiBGame_x86.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a2e0b8a, faulting module XAudio2_2.dll, version 9.24.1399.0, time stamp 0x4890687d, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00036451, 
10-Jul-09 23:01	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  CoJBiBGame_x86.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a2e0b8a, faulting module XAudio2_2.dll, version 9.24.1399.0, time stamp 0x4890687d, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00036451, 
13-Jul-09 19:18	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Probe2.exe [/color], version 0.1.4.53, time stamp 0x00000000, faulting module Probe2.exe [/color], version 0.1.4.53, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000d861b, process 
16-Jul-09 22:18	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02c0553e,
21-Jul-09 10:13	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  RpcSandraSrv.exe [/color], version 15.99.2009.5, time stamp 0x4a107a13, faulting module aticaldd64.dll, version 6.14.10.317, time stamp 0x4a0e1e33, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000	
23-Jul-09 09:08	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  CoJBiBGame_x86.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a2e0b8a, faulting module XAudio2_2.dll, version 9.24.1399.0, time stamp 0x4890687d, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00036451, 
06-Jul-09 00:39	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  MBM5.exe [/color]version 5.3.7.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proc
25-Jul-09 23:13	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color], version 1.0.4.0, time stamp 0x4a1ae9b0, faulting module GTAIV.exe [/color], version 1.0.4.0, time stamp 0x4a1ae9b0, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x00898f11, process id 0x1334, application 
30-Jul-09 12:56	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  RGSC.exe [/color]version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proc
30-Jul-09 12:56	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
30-Jul-09 12:58	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
30-Jul-09 22:52	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
30-Jul-09 23:37	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.4.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
10-Jun-09 15:05	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x021d553e,
10-Jun-09 22:39	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  left4dead.exe [/color]version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.

17-May-09 09:54	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  stxcon.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4936e3e1, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002f217, process i
25-May-09 00:00	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  left4dead.exe [/color]version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.
21-May-09 14:12	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  left4dead.exe [/color]version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.
20-May-09 23:59	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  left4dead.exe [/color]version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.
04-May-09 20:48	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0258553e,
09-May-09 14:47	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0f9e553e,
12-May-09 11:37	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0317553e,
12-May-09 23:31	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02ff553e,
13-May-09 12:28	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x025b553e,
16-May-09 15:39	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  stxcon.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4936e3e1, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002f217, process i
16-May-09 21:53	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  stxcon.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4936e3e1, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002f217, process i
16-May-09 21:53	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  stxcon.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4936e3e1, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002f217, process i
30-May-09 15:21	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x021d553e,
25-May-09 22:46	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02bf553e,
25-May-09 22:27	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  sandra.exe [/color], version 15.72.2009.1, time stamp 0x4941291e, faulting module sandra.exe [/color], version 15.72.2009.1, time stamp 0x4941291e, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00001a54, 
19-May-09 12:32	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00be553e,
17-May-09 23:46	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  firefox.exe [/color], version 1.9.0.3399, time stamp 0x49f1091d, faulting module xul.dll, version 1.9.0.3399, time stamp 0x49f10982, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x005ebec0, process id 
25-May-09 00:50	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  left4dead.exe [/color]version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.

22-Apr-09 14:16	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.3.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
30-Apr-09 21:33	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  winamp.exe [/color], version 5.5.4.2165, time stamp 0x4896392e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002f8f4, proces
30-Apr-09 00:00	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  NMBCWriter.exe [/color], version 3.1.4.0, time stamp 0x473ab75c, faulting module uGENUDF.DLL, version 8.1.1.4, time stamp 0x473af2ac, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002ddd6, process id
29-Apr-09 23:53	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  NMBCWriter.exe [/color], version 3.1.4.0, time stamp 0x473ab75c, faulting module uGENUDF.DLL, version 8.1.1.4, time stamp 0x473af2ac, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002ddd6, process id
29-Apr-09 23:51	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  NMBCWriter.exe [/color], version 3.1.4.0, time stamp 0x473ab75c, faulting module uGENUDF.DLL, version 8.1.1.4, time stamp 0x473af2ac, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002ddd6, process id
23-Apr-09 13:06	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  zenoclash.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x493d506b, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x17a12777, process id 0x12
22-Apr-09 23:59	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  zenoclash.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x493d506b, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x1c642777, process id 0x11
22-Apr-09 13:53	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x021f553e,
20-Apr-09 00:50	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color], version 1.0.3.0, time stamp 0x499dc616, faulting module USER32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc0000409, fault offset 0x00078630, process id 0xe5c, applicatio
10-Apr-09 14:45	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  Crysis.exe [/color]version 1.1.1.687 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. 
02-Apr-09 11:52	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  iexplore.exe [/color], version 8.0.6001.18702, time stamp 0x49b3ad2e, faulting module urlmon.dll, version 8.0.6001.18702, time stamp 0x49b3ad4e, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003e819,
02-Apr-09 11:51	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  iexplore.exe [/color], version 8.0.6001.18702, time stamp 0x49b3ad2e, faulting module urlmon.dll, version 8.0.6001.18702, time stamp 0x49b3ad4e, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003e819,
02-Apr-09 10:36	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  iexplore.exe [/color], version 8.0.6001.18702, time stamp 0x49b3ad2e, faulting module urlmon.dll, version 8.0.6001.18702, time stamp 0x49b3ad4e, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003e819,
02-Apr-09 10:36	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  iexplore.exe [/color], version 8.0.6001.18702, time stamp 0x49b3ad2e, faulting module urlmon.dll, version 8.0.6001.18702, time stamp 0x49b3ad4e, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003e819,
02-Apr-09 10:36	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  iexplore.exe [/color], version 8.0.6001.18702, time stamp 0x49b3ad2e, faulting module urlmon.dll, version 8.0.6001.18702, time stamp 0x49b3ad4e, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003e819,
02-Apr-09 00:21	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  iexplore.exe [/color], version 8.0.6001.18702, time stamp 0x49b3ad2e, faulting module urlmon.dll, version 8.0.6001.18702, time stamp 0x49b3ad4e, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003e819,
01-Apr-09 00:07	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Flock.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49ae6298, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0xfc8, a
01-Apr-09 00:05	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Flock.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49ae6298, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0xb14, a
01-Apr-09 00:01	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Flock.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49ae6298, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0xe04, a
30-Apr-09 21:43	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  winamp.exe [/color], version 5.5.4.2165, time stamp 0x4896392e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002f897, proces
30-Apr-09 21:40	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  winamp.exe [/color], version 5.5.4.2165, time stamp 0x4896392e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00062591, proces
17-Apr-09 14:12	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color]version 1.0.3.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
30-Apr-09 21:39	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  winamp.exe [/color], version 5.5.4.2165, time stamp 0x4896392e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002f897, proces
30-Apr-09 21:34	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  winamp.exe [/color], version 5.5.4.2165, time stamp 0x4896392e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002f897, proces
06-Apr-09 01:22	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Fallout3.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.12, time stamp 0x48d194b3, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003dbba, proces
30-Apr-09 21:34	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  winamp.exe [/color], version 5.5.4.2165, time stamp 0x4896392e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00060267, proces
08-Apr-09 14:01	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  Crysis.exe [/color]version 1.1.1.687 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. 
01-Apr-09 00:00	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Flock.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49ae6298, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0x1188, 
09-Apr-09 22:26	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  Crysis.exe [/color]version 1.1.1.687 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. 
02-Apr-09 11:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1183157110, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.00d;
P5: 8.0.6001.1870
30-Apr-09 21:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 873078538, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: winamp.exe
P2: 5.5.4.0a;P5: 6.0.6001.18000&#x000d

16-Mar-09 00:31	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Startup.exe [/color], version 1.17.0.0, time stamp 0x46ef73d0, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0xea8
16-Mar-09 00:31	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Startup.exe [/color], version 1.17.0.0, time stamp 0x46ef73d0, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0x448
15-Mar-09 23:40	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Startup.exe [/color], version 1.17.0.0, time stamp 0x46ef73d0, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0xd00
14-Mar-09 14:24	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4877aa9a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x026772c9,
14-Mar-09 00:50	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  instinct.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x36f26cc2, faulting module DS2MEMORYMANAGER.DLL, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x45cd9ee9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00007808, pro
14-Mar-09 00:06	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  instinct.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x36f26cc2, faulting module DS2MEMORYMANAGER.DLL, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x45cd9ee9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00007808, pro
14-Mar-09 00:02	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  instinct.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x36f26cc2, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc0000135, fault offset 0x0006ecfb, process id 0xc8c, applicat
13-Mar-09 23:58	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  instinct.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x36f26cc2, faulting module PROTECT.DLL, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc0000135, fault offset 0x0006ecfb, process id 0x874, applic
19-Mar-09 17:20	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  msnmsgr.exe [/color], version 14.0.8064.206, time stamp 0x498cf586, faulting module LiveTransport.dll, version 14.0.8064.206, time stamp 0x498cf573, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0004c
19-Mar-09 23:57	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02fb553e,
12-Mar-09 12:24	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  Crysis.exe [/color]version 1.1.1.687 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. 
12-Mar-09 12:28	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  Crysis.exe [/color]version 1.1.1.687 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. 
12-Mar-09 12:33	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  Crysis.exe [/color]version 1.1.1.687 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. 
13-Mar-09 16:39	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  ccSvcHst.exe [/color], version 107.0.0.102, time stamp 0x46cfa5b5, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0002f897, pro
13-Mar-09 16:39	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  instinct.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x36f26cc2, faulting module DS2MEMORYMANAGER.DLL, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x45cd9ee9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00007808, pro
10-Mar-09 14:39	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4877aa9a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x026b72c9,
10-Mar-09 14:16	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0300553e,
20-Mar-09 11:15	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0222553e,
10-Mar-09 14:24	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02fe553e,
28-Mar-09 14:47	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  BurnoutParadise.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x496dc296, faulting module BurnoutParadise.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x496dc296, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x01
28-Mar-09 14:47	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  BurnoutParadise.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x496dc296, faulting module BurnoutParadise.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x496dc296, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x01
28-Mar-09 16:08	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4877aa9a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x022072c9,
29-Mar-09 23:55	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  BurnoutParadise.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x496dc296, faulting module BurnoutParadise.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x496dc296, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x01
30-Mar-09 11:19	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0220553e,
31-Mar-09 23:19	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  setup.exe_InstallShield, version 15.0.0.498, time stamp 0x482518da, faulting module ISSetup.dll, version 15.0.0.591, time stamp 0x48c89fa2, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0009c
31-Mar-09 23:50	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  setup.exe_InstallShield, version 15.0.0.498, time stamp 0x482518da, faulting module ISSetup.dll, version 15.0.0.591, time stamp 0x48c89fa2, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0009c

02-Feb-09 19:21	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x475c6e2e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00060267, process id 0
02-Feb-09 19:21	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x475c6e2e, faulting module nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x475c6e2e, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x002d3e40, process id 0x2f8
02-Feb-09 19:20	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x4903d933, faulting module nfs.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x4903d933, exception code 0x80000003, fault offset 0x0063a06e, process id 0x1234, application star
02-Feb-09 18:57	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x475c6e2e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00060267, process id 0
02-Feb-09 18:57	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x475c6e2e, faulting module nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x475c6e2e, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x002d3e40, process id 0x166
02-Feb-09 19:22	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x475c6e2e, faulting module nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x475c6e2e, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x002d3e40, process id 0x158
02-Feb-09 19:22	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x475c6e2e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00060267, process id 0
02-Feb-09 19:23	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4722cf41, faulting module nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4722cf41, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x002c1120, process id 0x9d0
02-Feb-09 19:23	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4722cf41, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00060267, process id 0
02-Feb-09 19:50	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4722cf41, faulting module nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4722cf41, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x002c1120, process id 0x5c4
02-Feb-09 19:50	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4722cf41, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00060267, process id 0
02-Feb-09 19:51	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x562b029a, faulting module nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x562b029a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x002d3e40, process id 0x564
02-Feb-09 19:51	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  nfs.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x562b029a, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000330fa, process id 0
04-Feb-09 20:44	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4877aa9a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x030972c9,
05-Feb-09 16:19	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4877aa9a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x030272c9,
09-Feb-09 01:47	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4877aa9a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00ea72c9,
09-Feb-09 01:58	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0310553e,
09-Feb-09 14:12	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4877aa9a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x030772c9,
11-Feb-09 16:26	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x030e553e,
11-Feb-09 01:46	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color], version 1.0.2.0, time stamp 0x494ff743, faulting module GTAIV.exe [/color], version 1.0.2.0, time stamp 0x494ff743, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000f6f0a, process id 0
16-Feb-09 23:49	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color]version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
18-Feb-09 15:29	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  Dead Space.exe [/color]version 1.0.0.222 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control pan	
24-Feb-09 01:14	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  Steam.exe [/color]version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Pro
25-Feb-09 13:34	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color]version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
24-Feb-09 01:13	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02fe553e,
24-Feb-09 14:29	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02fa553e,
24-Feb-09 16:20	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4877aa9a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x026072c9,
25-Feb-09 16:26	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02fa553e,
24-Feb-09 14:29	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1121740034, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: hl2.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0&ed
P5: 0.0.0.
24-Feb-09 00:34	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module d3d9.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4791a65d, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x6e36c76f, process id 
01-Jan-09 14:56	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color]version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
04-Jan-09 02:00	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color]version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
02-Jan-09 01:30	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module gameui.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4946dc40, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x1735fe87, process i
03-Jan-09 13:45	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  crysis64.exe [/color], version 1.1.1.6115, time stamp 0x47c58f4f, faulting module CryPhysics.dll, version 1.1.1.6115, time stamp 0x47c59001, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000000004f
03-Jan-09 13:46	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  crysis64.exe [/color], version 1.1.1.6115, time stamp 0x47c58f4f, faulting module atidxx64.dll, version 7.15.10.163, time stamp 0x49344c40, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000000001a0
06-Jan-09 12:54	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  CoDWaW.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x48f00000, faulting module CoDWaW.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x48f00000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x001b1807, process id
08-Jan-09 12:17	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x471407e0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x025c5556,
13-Jan-09 15:46	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x471407e0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02595556,
14-Jan-09 02:57	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  GTAIV.exe [/color], version 1.0.1.0, time stamp 0x493db559, faulting module GTAIV.exe [/color], version 1.0.1.0, time stamp 0x493db559, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0062d7a3, process id 0
15-Jan-09 14:39	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x471407e0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02f95556,
23-Jan-09 13:42	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  rundll32.exe [/color], version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549b0e1, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a81d, exception code 0xc0000002, fault offset 0x0002f35f, process id 0xcf0
28-Jan-09 18:48	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x471407e0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x030c5556,
28-Jan-09 19:21	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x471407e0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02f75556,
30-Jan-09 02:15	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02f6553e,
31-Jan-09 01:02	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x470c11ae, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4877aa9a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x030272c9,
11-Dec-08 01:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 400518311, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: CLR20r3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: gfwlclient.exe&#x0sentationFramework
&#
12-Dec-08 02:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 400518311, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: CLR20r3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: gfwlclient.exe&#x0sentationFramework
&#
12-Dec-08 02:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 400518311, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: CLR20r3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: gfwlclient.exe&#x0sentationFramework
&#
13-Dec-08 05:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 400518311, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: CLR20r3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: gfwlclient.exe&#x0sentationFramework
&#
05-Dec-08 16:28	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Crysis64.exe [/color], version 1.1.1.6115, time stamp 0x47c58f4f, faulting module CrySystem.dll, version 1.1.1.6115, time stamp 0x47c58fb1, exception code 0xc000008f, fault offset 0x0000000000085c8c, process id 0xb6
06-Dec-08 03:22	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x7c80b4cf, process id 0x3ec
06-Dec-08 03:23	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x004a06cc, proces
06-Dec-08 03:37	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x7c80b4cf, process id 0x114
06-Dec-08 03:37	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x004a06cc, proces
08-Dec-08 01:20	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x7c80b4cf, process id 0xe04
08-Dec-08 01:20	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x004a06cc, proces
08-Dec-08 01:31	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x562b0ac9, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000096, fault offset 0x0057e531, process id 0x1268, application star
08-Dec-08 01:32	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x562b0ac9, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000096, fault offset 0x0057e531, process id 0x1230, application star
08-Dec-08 02:00	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x7c80b4cf, process id 0xa54
08-Dec-08 02:01	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x004a06cc, proces
08-Dec-08 02:10	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x562b0ac9, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000096, fault offset 0x0057e531, process id 0x930, application start
08-Dec-08 02:27	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x7c80b4cf, process id 0xf50
08-Dec-08 02:27	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x004a06cc, proces
08-Dec-08 02:46	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x7c80b4cf, process id 0x113
08-Dec-08 02:47	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x004a06cc, proces
09-Dec-08 17:03	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  setup.exe_unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x482518da, faulting module setup.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x482518da, exception code 0xc0000006, fault offset 0x000295fe, process id 0x11f4, applicati
10-Dec-08 00:39	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46b7d7a9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00012476, proces
11-Dec-08 23:34	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  RGSCLauncher.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4934965e, faulting module mscorwks.dll, version 2.0.50727.3053, time stamp 0x4889dc18, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000c7f9, 
11-Dec-08 23:34	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  RGSCLauncher.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4934965e, faulting module mscorwks.dll, version 2.0.50727.3053, time stamp 0x4889dc18, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000c7f9, 
11-Dec-08 23:38	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  RGSCLauncher.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4934965e, faulting module mscorwks.dll, version 2.0.50727.3053, time stamp 0x4889dc18, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000c7f9, 
11-Dec-08 23:38	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  RGSCLauncher.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4934965e, faulting module mscorwks.dll, version 2.0.50727.3053, time stamp 0x4889dc18, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000c7f9, 
11-Dec-08 23:40	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  RGSCLauncher.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4934965e, faulting module AcLayers.DLL, version 6.0.6001.18165, time stamp 0x490bce7a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000105ea, 
11-Dec-08 23:40	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  RGSCLauncher.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4934965e, faulting module KERNEL32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a81d, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0001218a, 
13-Dec-08 14:28	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0xdde4631a, process id 0x12e
13-Dec-08 14:29	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x66d8e8b8, process id 0x9c,
13-Dec-08 14:30	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x4eb86755, process id 0x418
14-Dec-08 01:14	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x60ed053e, process id 0xabc
19-Dec-08 01:13	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0xd527911b, process id 0x894
19-Dec-08 13:55	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module datacache.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46439c7b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000b423, process id 0x10
25-Dec-08 01:20	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  BlackSite.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47293c19, faulting module BlackSite.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47293c19, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00ff6fa2, proc
25-Dec-08 01:21	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  BlackSite.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47293c19, faulting module BlackSite.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47293c19, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0012c73c, proc
01-Dec-08 17:53	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  winamp.exe [/color]version 5.5.4.2165 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.
01-Dec-08 16:34	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color]version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
11-Dec-08 01:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 400518311, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: CLR20r3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: gfwlclient.exe&#x0sentationFramework
&#
25-Nov-08 01:51	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00463b3f, proces
25-Nov-08 01:50	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00463b3f, proces
25-Nov-08 01:49	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00463b3f, proces
25-Nov-08 01:47	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00463b3f, proces
25-Nov-08 01:34	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00463b3f, proces
25-Nov-08 01:30	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00463b3f, proces
25-Nov-08 01:53	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00463b3f, proces
25-Nov-08 01:57	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, faulting module Bioshock.exe [/color], version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x474f5a3a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00463b3f, proces
25-Nov-08 11:15	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  iw3sp.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47044075, faulting module mss32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc0000135, fault offset 0x0006ecfb, process id 0x8f0, application
25-Nov-08 11:49	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  iw3sp.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4797d476, faulting module d3dx9_34.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc0000135, fault offset 0x0006ecfb, process id 0x67c, applicat
25-Nov-08 11:49	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  iw3sp.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4797d476, faulting module d3dx9_34.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc0000135, fault offset 0x0006ecfb, process id 0x5ac, applicat
25-Nov-08 12:00	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  iw3sp.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4797d476, faulting module d3dx9_34.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc0000135, fault offset 0x0006ecfb, process id 0x66c, applicat
25-Nov-08 14:15	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  iw3sp.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47044075, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a81d, exception code 0x406d1388, fault offset 0x0002f35f, process id 0xc90, applicat
26-Nov-08 02:01	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  demo32.exe [/color], version 7.50.100.2014, time stamp 0x3d989892, faulting module demo32.exe [/color], version 7.50.100.2014, time stamp 0x3d989892, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000341c1
26-Nov-08 13:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 382937581, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: hl2.exe
&00d;
P5: 2048
29-Nov-08 00:49	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Stub.exe [/color], version 4.0.0.79, time stamp 0x46d20f33, faulting module Stub.exe [/color], version 4.0.0.79, time stamp 0x46d20f33, exception code 0x40000015, fault offset 0x00027a92, process id 0x5a4, application s
30-Nov-08 18:39	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Crysis64.exe [/color], version 1.1.1.6115, time stamp 0x47c58f4f, faulting module CrySystem.dll, version 1.1.1.6115, time stamp 0x47c58fb1, exception code 0xc000008f, fault offset 0x0000000000085c8c, process id 0xe0
30-Nov-08 23:10	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  Crysis64.exe [/color], version 1.1.1.6115, time stamp 0x47c58f4f, faulting module CrySystem.dll, version 1.1.1.6115, time stamp 0x47c58fb1, exception code 0xc000008f, fault offset 0x0000000000085c8c, process id 0x1a
25-Nov-08 12:04	Application Error	Faulting application[color=#000099]  iw3sp.exe [/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4797d476, faulting module d3dx9_34.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc0000135, fault offset 0x0006ecfb, process id 0xc78, applicat
26-Nov-08 13:51	Application Hang	The program[color=#000099]  hl2.exe [/color]version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proce
[/font]
```
*SCROLL TO THE RIGHT*


`

You can view many of these in WERCON.
START | *wercon.exe* | "View Problem History"

I suspect a pure Symantec product, but if NIS or N360, use the Norton Removal Tool (NRT) to remove the installation. Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT) to your desktop. RIGHT-click on the NRT icon, select "Run as Admin". When it finishes, re-boot.

NRT - http://solutions.symantec.com/sdcco...4ec4-8a44-4e8803bcb0dc&docid=20070816103157EN

Then reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | *FirewallSettings.exe* | "Advanced" Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Use AVG for a/v if you wish - several of us here do - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

The driverquery files showed something that is a little puzzling to me. Based on IPCONFIG, systeminfo and msinfo32, you use a NVIDIA nForce Ethernet, yet an Intel Ethernet driver, timestamp 2006, is running along side the NVIDIA Ethernet driver - 

```
[font=lucida console] 
NVENETFD     NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1   01-Aug-08 20:38:28      nvmfdx64.sys        

E1G60        Intel(R) PRO/1000 NDIS   03-Aug-06 23:53:44      E1G6032E.sys   
[/font]
```
Do you also have/ had an Intel Pro Ethernet? Regardless, the NVIDIA nForce driver must be updated. These days, a NIC driver from Aug 2008 is old and likely contributing to your system troubles. The Intel driver s/b updated as well.

This kernel mode driver is among those found in the above WERCON crashes. I would un-install the related SiSoftware product. 

```
[font=lucida console]
SANDRA   06-May-09 00:37:26     \??\C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandr[/font]
```

This 2008 Realtek HD audio driver may have an update waiting as well. I have Realtek audio on a Windows 7 laptop (formerly Vista) and don't recall ever seeing the system service name in red - 

```
[font=lucida console]
[COLOR=red]IntcAzAudAdd[/COLOR] Service for Realtek HD   
25-Nov-08 09:25:07      RTKVHD64.sys[/font]
```

I have seen this VSO driver at the scene of several Vista crashes, although there is no evidence that it caused on here. I usually test unknown-to-me software, but this driver's name alone stopped me from doing that - 

```
[font=lucida console]
pcouffin     VSO Software pcouffin    
05-Dec-06 15:39:30      [COLOR=red]pcouffin.sys[/COLOR][/font]
```

The age of this Creative Technology soundblaster driver will cause problems for you - 

```
[font=lucida console]
SB Live! 24-bit          16-Nov-07    04:11:06      P17.sys[/font]
```

This Oct 2006 driver is an Asus mobo driver related to a probe. I have seen this driver named in BSODs. It should be removed, disabled or updated. Hopefully, someone here in Hardware Forum can provide more information on this -

```
[font=lucida console]
ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY     31-Oct-06 03:09:12      ASACPI.sys[/font]
```

Each of these apps has crashed at least 5 times - keep an eye on them in WERCON -

```
[font=lucida console]		
	XP Codec Pack 2.4.2
	FilePlanet Download Manager
	HDD Temperature v.4
	DAEMON Tools Lite	[/font]
```

PERFMON reports that Windows Updates are turned off. If on a manual setting, be sure to install all outstanding Windows Updates. You can check the status of Windows Updates with this link - 

www.update.microsoft.com

One last item, please. I'd like to get a DirectX Graphics Kernel diagnostics report - 
START | *dxdiag.exe* | bottom-center of screen - click on "..64-bit.." | save as a text file (button next to "64-bit")

Zip it up and attach to next post.

I still have a few files to go, but think there is enough here for you to get started on.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

I recently had just done a clean format with the 8gb ram installed and thought I had solved my issue. But I was wrong due to another crash the other day. I have tried a different PSU, HDD, RAM, and a clean format. But I still have the same problem. Thank you for your reply and I will try all those out now. I will uninstall my norton straight away.

That dxdiag file is after my new clean windows install.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Hi - 

Yes, please go over my last post as there will probably be some items in common with the new installation.

I see that you have Vista SP2 installed now. Any problems with the installation of SP2, SP1 or the Vista re-install itself?

Please re-run the batch script so that I can have current detailed information - 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

You probably know, but my pc ONLY crashes with 8GB RAM. It never crashes with 4GB or 6GB RAM. Also I had SP1 installed when I added RAM. So it crashes with SP1 and SP2. Also I had just reformatted windows, installed SP1, SP2 and then started getting drivers and windows update in that order...all without a problem. But it still gave me a blue screen. Is this definitely a software problem?

I will rerun this dump file collection and send it to you shortly...thx for reading.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Ok, here are the new dump files...hope it helps...=/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Hi - 

Thanks for re-running the batch script.

I'd like for you to run another quick one, please. It is a Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) line command that will help get a closer look at the RAM, I hope.

Bring up an elevated administrative cmd/DOS prompt -
START | type *cmd.exe *| RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | select "Run as Administrator" | then copy/paste type the following commands -

```
[FONT=lucida console]
wmic memorychip list FULL /format:htable /translate:nocomma > "%userprofile%\documents\$RAM.html" & start iexplore "%userprofile%\documents\$RAM.html"
[/FONT]
```

An IE screen will open with the results. Exit out when finished reviewing it. The output file *$RAM.html* will be in your documents folder. Please zip up the HTML file and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Hey, I hope it doesn't matter but I upgraded to Windows 7 64x Ultimate RC over night...well here's the file anyway.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

My pc crashed again but with windows 7. After the reboot it came with this message;

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	3b
BCP1:	00000000C0000005
BCP2:	FFFFF800030CD063
BCP3:	FFFFF88006A9D3E0
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\090909-20155-01.dmp
C:\Users\Pajam Alempur\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-56612-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

I'm really starting to think this a Nvidia chipset/ Ram issue, sometimes when filling all the ram slots on the motherboard the northbridge voltage isn't high enough to support all 4 dimms. 
But Nvidia northbridges are very sensitive to voltage and heat I would not raise the MB voltage on this board.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Hmm...so what do you suggest I do? I was thinking of just keeping 6GB of ram. I have tried a different PSU, RAM, and HDD. I'm pretty sick of this time wasting nonsense. I haven't touched the voltages for my ram, last time I checked they were all on default. Also my supplier won't help me try out different hardware without me buying them. What you think? 6GB ram is plenty...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

Use CPUz to make sure it's running in dual channel mode with 3 sticks, I think that board may.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*



wrench97 said:


> Use CPUz to make sure it's running in dual channel mode with 3 sticks, I think that board may.


Yep I have, and on "Channels #" Bar it says "Dual" and on "DC Mode" for some reason it says "unganged". I can't tell does it mean uningaged, or enganged??? xD But I really aren't bothered anymore. I'm using 6GB and that's enough for me. Next time I want an upgrade it's gonna be a new pc which would be in years to come...thanks for all your help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

The Phenom has 2 memory controllers ganged ties them together to act as one, unganged lets them work independently. Unganged is faster.


----------



## Santa88 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Crash and reboot problem - RAM*

I see...^^ I'm happy with 6 GB now...thanks for all your help! =)


----------

